# Eric Holder steps down...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

:clapclap:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've already read he is being nominated

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Made my day, Obama follow suit !!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We don't want this guy on the SC

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

About time, so now who will Osama replace him with. Holder should be thrown in prison for all the crap he pulled & the BP agents that were murdered because of his shananigans. Obama's cabinet matches his quality, worthless crap that have done nothing positive for our country.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Well said


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

getting geared up to run


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmao...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm reticent over this. Obama's sure to find another rotten apple.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, He won't have to look to far. Hmmm Lets see, who else gave millions to his campaign.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

A10hunter said:


> About time, so now who will Osama replace him with. Holder should be thrown in prison for all the crap he pulled & the BP agents that were murdered because of his shananigans. Obama's cabinet matches his quality, worthless crap that have done nothing positive for our country.


*Well said INDEED---------sb*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: Agreed


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

troo dat


----------

